# Ponce Red



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

36 inch red at Ponce this morning.


----------



## SurfRat (Apr 16, 2005)

Great catch; got to get out there!


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

Had my workout today, that's for sure! What's going to happen when I turn 60? It's only going to get tougher reeling in these things.


----------



## S.S.Tupperware (Nov 17, 2008)

Nice catch, but I have a feeling that's not the way to hold a breeder red!!!


----------



## JonInJax (Jan 11, 2010)

Nice job, Pat! What bait did you use, and how far was the fish from the rocks?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice fish. Congrats.


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

JonInJax said:


> Nice job, Pat! What bait did you use, and how far was the fish from the rocks?


Live mullet. He was out maybe about 20 yards...a good ways out for the jetty. I've been finding out the past year that it makes a difference if you cast out deep rather than close, been having better luck further out. Of course, the best time for that is when the tide is moving very slow, but it is most of the time anyways.


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

pretty darn sweet:fishing:


----------



## woodyNSB (Nov 22, 2010)

*Know if Main St. Pier has reopended yet?*

Nice Pat. Heard anything about Main St.?


----------

